#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  How about Blockchain Powered Handset?

## Neo

The Taiwanese company HTC has announced that it's working on a handset called Exodus, which will be its first blockchain smartphone. HTC says the phone will be "dedicated to decentralized applications and security." The company lists several ways in which the Exodus phone will do this: For example, it will support decentralized applications (Dapps) and it will have a hardware element that will connect to cryptocurrency wallets.

Read More : HTC&#39;s new phone Exodus will embrace the blockchain

 :you rock man:

----------


## Shana

> The Taiwanese company HTC has announced that it's working on a handset called Exodus, which will be its first blockchain smartphone. HTC says the phone will be "dedicated to decentralized applications and security." The company lists several ways in which the Exodus phone will do this: For example, it will support decentralized applications (Dapps) and it will have a hardware element that will connect to cryptocurrency wallets.
> 
> Read More : HTC&#39;s new phone Exodus will embrace the blockchain


so you mean to say,our data icould be super secure? That sounds cool. But what of it's OS? It would be still Android, right? What kinda functionality can we expect from the OS for blockchain feature?

----------


## Neo

> so you mean to say,our data icould be super secure? That sounds cool. But what of it's OS? It would be still Android, right? What kinda functionality can we expect from the OS for blockchain feature?


In terms of security, the blockchain application will be highly secured for transactions. Currently I am not sure how they are planning to secure the handset using android OS. But now android has more security than before. I assume that there will security controls. The handset focuses on hardware elements to effectively use blockchain application.

----------

